
Runtime vs. Test time: Functional tests and programming by contract - inklesspen
http://blog.ianbicking.org/2008/02/06/runtime-vs-test-time/
======
corentin
Run-time enforcement of contracts and functional "stress" tests are the
cheapest and most efficient way I've found to write correct-enough
microcontroller software. Static checks are good (and I wish C was better in
this regard) but you can't check the state of the hardware without run-time
checks.

